# Topics > Cyborg, body embedded technology, biohacking, implantable electronics, implantable devices >  Headphone Implants from Rich Lee

## Airicist

Rich Lee

 Rich Lee has pioneered the use of magnets. With one embedded in each ear he can listen to music through them, via a wire coil he wore around his neck, that converts sound into electromagnetic fields, creating the first 'internal headphones'.

----------


## Airicist

Headphone implants 

 Published on Jun 27, 2013




> I'll try to answer a few questions & briefly show my prototype. I'm still working on the device. If you have expertise to offer or you have questions leave them in the comments section.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Who needs headphones? Man has 'speakers' IMPLANTED in his ears so he can listen to music all the time"

    Rich Lee had small magnets implanted into the cartilage near his ears
    Also built a coil to wear around his neck - he says this creates a magnetic field that causes the implant to vibrate and make a sound
    Can listen to music but also hopes to connect it to GPS so it gives him directions, and to link it to a microphone so he can hear other people's conversations

by Emma Innes
July 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet the Body Hacker Trying to Become a Human Vibrator"

by Kristen V. Brown
July 7, 2017

----------

